# daily driver?



## allan73cadi (Sep 30, 2009)

just wondering, how many of you guys drive theyr lowrider as a daily car?
how many miles a year? what conditions?
I've been driving my first car as a daily for about 2 and a half years now, it's a 1973 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham d'Elegance. did a lot of work on it and keep it tight by giving it good maintenance and a lot of love and care. i do about 20.000miles a year in all weather since i live in belgium. sun, rain, snow, mud, cold, warm, ... everything. this is my daily:









I am now building my first lowrider since the fleetwood has stock suspension and wheels. it's a 1980 coupe deville in realy good condition. I'm redoing the entire interior and giving it a good overhaul. basicaly making it even beter then when it came out of the factory. complete insulation and coating, in and out. i figure if i protect it against the elements and not abuse it when switchin', i can drive it as a daily, right? the frame is partialy wrapped (reinforced wheel arches), it's a 2 pump setup with 8" and 14" cilinders, 24Volts and a slip joke for the driveshaft. also has 4 accumulators for suspension when driving. it's a fresh cali car so no rust and hard as a mofo! i will be switching regularly but always on 24V so thats not really hard on the car.
her it is (still building offcourse...):









you can also check out my build-up topic (in dutch): my build-up topic

let me know what you think!


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

only 24 volts that things gotta move super slow but if it works for you then yeah it will last


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

Atleast 48volts dog common........ :biggrin:


----------



## allan73cadi (Sep 30, 2009)

no need for that. it moves really smooth. it's on just 4 bats, 100 amps each but wired in parallel and both pumps connected to the same terminal. so i basically have one huge 24V, 200amps battery. it doesn't hop but it just stays on the ground. it feels like its leaving the ground but it just stays put so thats enough for me. don't want to break shit


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Most of the time...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by allan73cadi_@Jan 20 2010, 04:26 AM~16349313
> *no need for that. it moves really smooth. it's on just 4 bats, 100 amps each but wired in parallel and both pumps connected to the same terminal. so i basically have one huge 24V, 200amps battery. it doesn't hop but it just stays on the ground. it feels like its leaving the ground but it just stays put so thats enough for me. don't want to break shit
> *


Lay and play. Sounds good. My old set up was 24 and was great.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

watch out this was only 1 pump on 12 volts and look what happened


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I would drive it every day, but cant stand mudwall tires. asphault is a luxury in AR...


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 20 2010, 09:17 AM~16349484
> *watch out this was only 1 pump on 12 volts and look what happened
> 
> 
> ...


haha! but how much did the trunk weigh?


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 20 2010, 06:17 AM~16349484
> *watch out this was only 1 pump on 12 volts and look what happened
> 
> 
> ...


Should have fiberglassed the quarters hahaha


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

I dont, as much as possible I dont want to wear it out. ;-)


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 20 2010, 08:17 AM~16349484
> *watch out this was only 1 pump on 12 volts and look what happened
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FloridaLowrider_@Jan 20 2010, 11:20 AM~16349974
> *I dont, as much as possible I dont want to wear it out. ;-)
> *


maintain it, my car is 59 years old and runs great


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Jan 19 2010, 06:30 PM~16343777
> *Atleast 48volts dog common........ :biggrin:
> *


my daily...on 48V :biggrin:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Jan 20 2010, 08:19 AM~16349963
> *Should have fiberglassed the quarters hahaha
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## allan73cadi (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 20 2010, 11:12 AM~16351299
> *my daily...on 48V :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride man. how switch happy are you? and what type of miles do you do? hifhway? city? ...?

thanx for all the replys so far


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allan73cadi_@Jan 20 2010, 02:42 PM~16353042
> *nice ride man. how switch happy are you? and what type of miles do you do? hifhway? city? ...?
> 
> thanx for all the replys so far
> *


lay and play set up. i honestly live less than 3 miles from work.
I drive in the summer.... when it's hotter than hell (AZ) and in the winter...when it's hotter than hell....cause AZ don't have winters :biggrin:


----------



## allan73cadi (Sep 30, 2009)

only 2 persons using their ride as daily?

ttt


----------



## E-Town520 (Dec 19, 2008)

I have an '85 cutlass I drive daily and before this I had an '85 monte carlo I drove daily :biggrin:


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

my daily on 36 volts just some lay n play drive everywere


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

this is my daily.
































hope u like it.


----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

DRIVIN DAILY BUT NOT IN THE RAIN OR SNOW


----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

my daily except for winters (chicago south side!! )


----------



## E-Town520 (Dec 19, 2008)

clean cars uffin:


----------



## allan73cadi (Sep 30, 2009)

thanx for all the responses.
so there are people who use a lowrider as daily, i knew it 
i'm just gonna check all my mods to see if they can cope with daily use of all kind. and keep it on 24v


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

this is my daily in the summertime


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 20 2010, 07:22 AM~16349993
> *:roflmaosc*


its just a scratch get some touch up paint


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's my daily. I drive it in all weather.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

WELL IM 15, AND THE DRIVING AGE IS 16 IN KY, BUT ITS ALL GOOD B/C IM HOPEFULLY GETTIN MY GRANDPAS 92 GMC SONOMA, AND JUICIN IT SOON. IM GONNA HAVE TO DRIVE IT IN ALL WEATHER UNTIL I GET ME ANOTHER CAR MAYBE A 97 GRAND PRIX


----------



## allan73cadi (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 23 2010, 09:14 PM~16389864
> *Here's my daily. I drive it in all weather.
> 
> 
> ...


now thats what im talking about, a lowrider that can be seen on shows but is also a daily driver. thats the way i personally like em to be seen 

keep rollin'


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

nice rides!


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

here is my daily driver in rain or snow :biggrin:


----------



## allan73cadi (Sep 30, 2009)

nice... and what speed do you drive on the highway? i always set the cruie control at 65-70 in my fleetwood but that has the original wheels...


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Daily from 99-02










Daily a couple of years ago


----------



## bounce13 (Jan 2, 2006)

for the last 20 years or so i have had a few diffrent lows but never went more then 2 months with out one and i drive mine EVERY DAY RAIN OR SHINE! my current is an 83 lesabre-- 3 pump 8 bat, 8s front 18s "fat" rear--upper and lower ajustables with slip in the driveshaft and reinforced with 13s and 155-80-13 tires. people ask me "dont it ride bad or bounce alot" or "dont you damage or break stuff by driving it so much" and i tell them a REAL lowrider isnt worried about that and if you are "worried" about all that stuff dont get a lowrider buy an uncut car and stfu :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bounce13_@Jan 25 2010, 08:03 PM~16409279
> *for the last 20 years or so i have had a few diffrent lows but never went more then 2 months with out one and i drive mine EVERY DAY RAIN OR SHINE! my current is an 83 lesabre-- 3 pump 8 bat, 8s front 18s "fat" rear--upper and lower ajustables with slip in the driveshaft and reinforced with 13s and 155-80-13 tires. people ask me "dont it ride bad or bounce alot" or "dont you damage or break stuff by driving it so much" and i tell them a REAL lowrider isnt worried about that and if you are "worried" about all that stuff dont get a lowrider buy an uncut car and stfu :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 84juicedbox (Nov 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE_@Jan 23 2010, 04:58 AM~16383637
> *my daily except for winters (chicago south side!! )
> 
> 
> ...


kinda looks like mine. daily drivin 365. gotta love florida



















aint to many of us round here.


----------



## allan73cadi (Sep 30, 2009)

you guys drive really nice rides for daily, i knew i wasn't the only one with that view on lowriders


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

my daily is a 73 p10 i had a 91olsmobile wagon with a caddy front clip but i got paralyzed fron the chest down and all i could git my hands on at that time that i could afford is this truck i have a van we are working on so i dont have to ride in the step van all the time


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I plan on driving my 59 as much as I can when it's finished


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

im only 21 so i cant afford to insure 2 cars, or 2 cars at all.

in my opinion if your project car isnt reliable enough to be a daily then you're halfassing it


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Jan 30 2010, 06:32 PM~16463029
> *im only 21 so i cant afford to insure 2 cars, or 2 cars at all.
> 
> in my opinion if your project car isnt reliable enough to be a daily then you're halfassing it
> *


U HAVE A POINT THERE


----------



## allan73cadi (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jan 30 2010, 06:53 PM~16463168
> *U HAVE A POINT THERE
> *


WORD!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

lol when I got my 68 going my daily car took a big dump.Been mobing the 68 for almost a year(bigblock) but about to get a new family car and bag the 68 very SOON..


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

I had a 96 Lincoln for a daily. Only problem I had was solenoids :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

nice ride homie!


----------



## allan73cadi (Sep 30, 2009)

true, it's laying nice and low


----------



## allan73cadi (Sep 30, 2009)

by the way, anyone driving a slip yoke on their daily?? i got one and was wondering wether it could cause problems since it's weaker then a normal drive shaft...


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by allan73cadi_@Feb 2 2010, 04:37 AM~16486464
> *by the way, anyone driving a slip yoke on their daily?? i got one and was wondering wether it could cause problems since it's weaker then a normal drive shaft...
> *


why do you think its weaker? i run with one every day. never a problem


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

does anybody have a lifted ride and lives where it snows and drives it in the snow??Just curious


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2010, 05:35 AM~16486594
> *does anybody have a lifted ride and lives where it snows and drives it in the snow??Just curious
> *


 never snows in my town.Temp does not go lower then 35* in winter :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2010, 05:35 AM~16486594
> *does anybody have a lifted ride and lives where it snows and drives it in the snow??Just curious
> *


i drive mine even if it snows. just wash it off alot


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Feb 2 2010, 02:39 AM~16486057-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I drove mine in the snow. I would recommend putting factory tires back on but I didnt :biggrin:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

I got my car parked outside (im at work) as we speak


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Feb 2 2010, 12:22 PM~16489009
> *i drive mine even if it snows. just wash it off alot
> 
> 
> ...


U DONT WORRY ABOUT THE SALT THEY PUT DOWN RUSTING AWAY THE FLOORBOARDS??


----------



## allan73cadi (Sep 30, 2009)

if you just protect the car propperly, it should be good for the snow. i drive my 73 fleetwood every damn day, no mather the weather. make sure it's well protected against all rust etc. in one golden tip, wash your car more in the winter then during the summer. during the winter when there is salt n stuff, i wsh it nearly every time i drive it. it will just make a tiny pit in the chrome rust and the rust will leak all over the car, its nasty


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Feb 2 2010, 04:16 PM~16490670
> *I got my car parked outside (im at work) as we speak
> 
> 
> ...


What color is that. Looks green


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94+Feb 2 2010, 03:59 PM~16491072-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep. carwash everyday 



we only see a few weeks of snow a year around here, so no biggie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Feb 2 2010, 04:59 PM~16491072
> *U DONT WORRY ABOUT THE SALT THEY PUT DOWN RUSTING AWAY THE FLOORBOARDS??
> *


I'd be more worried about the car bouncing around and not stoping right and sliding around.......


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 3 2010, 05:23 AM~16497406
> *I'd be more worried about the car bouncing around and not stoping right and sliding around.......
> *


U GOT A POINT :biggrin:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 3 2010, 06:23 AM~16497406
> *I'd be more worried about the car bouncing around and not stoping right and sliding around.......
> *


Thats the beauty of it :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Feb 3 2010, 02:50 PM~16500631
> *Thats the beauty of it :biggrin:
> *


what putting people and their kids at risk??


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Feb 3 2010, 05:23 AM~16497406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why are you having this problem? 

my cars never "bounce around" unless i hit the switch. and i have never had a problem stoping any car i juiced. 




side note: i have a good friend who is a die hard mini truck guy. i juiced his body dropped taco and when he drives in the snow he dont even use brakes. he said he just draggs to a stop. lol


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Feb 4 2010, 06:22 AM~16508694-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## torrez74 (Oct 22, 2007)

I drive my 1974 impala every day 365 rain, snow, or shine its lifted 2 pump 6 batt ridin on 13s


----------



## KhushbuMalik (Feb 6, 2010)

48V


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Feb 4 2010, 07:18 AM~16508793
> *why are you having this problem?
> 
> my cars never "bounce around" unless i hit the switch. and i have never had a problem stoping any car i juiced.
> ...


I'm just thinking a car with juice would bounce around and slide in the snow.. I"m not having any problem


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 8 2010, 07:11 AM~16547200
> *I'm just thinking a car with juice would bounce around and slide in the snow.. I"m not having any problem
> *



It actually kinda helps in the snow having the extra weight over the rear wheels of a RWD car, or at least thats what I found


----------



## allan73cadi (Sep 30, 2009)

word, weight helps in the snow. i just figure that driving on lowrider wheels in snow or rain gives you verry poor grip, so you just gotta drive verry carefully...
you can drive anything you want in any condition you want, you just gotta be dedicated and accept any disadvantages


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

we ride all year round.. rain sleet or snow.. 

plus that extra weight of the batterys helps alot on the snow


















and my truck after my 7 hour monthly trip to TN.. just to visit family. (and go to court)


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Feb 8 2010, 03:05 PM~16550866
> *we ride all year round.. rain sleet or snow..
> 
> plus that extra weight of the batterys helps alot on the snow
> ...



I LOVE THAT TRUCK.........................................WHAT IT DO :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## allan73cadi (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Feb 8 2010, 03:05 PM~16550866
> *we ride all year round.. rain sleet or snow..
> 
> plus that extra weight of the batterys helps alot on the snow
> ...


thats how you should use them... all the time ! 
at hat speed do you drive when on your 7 hour trip??


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by allan73cadi_@Jan 19 2010, 04:32 PM~16342231
> *just wondering, how many of you guys drive theyr lowrider as a daily car?
> how many miles a year? what conditions?
> I've been driving my first car as a daily for about 2 and a half years now, it's a 1973 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham d'Elegance. did a lot of work on it and keep it tight by giving it good maintenance and a lot of love and care. i do about 20.000miles a year in all weather since i live in belgium. sun, rain, snow, mud, cold, warm, ... everything. this is my daily:
> ...



HEY ALAN ...NICE CADDY POST MORE PICS OF UR RIDE AND THE NEW INTERIOR.THATS A NICE RIDE


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

THAT MY OLD CADDY...POST SOME MORE PICS ALLAN..HOW U BEEN BRO.


----------



## 77doba (Oct 12, 2002)

this was my daily for 3 years....now i have a job that i drive around 35-40,000 a year so i dont really wanna drive this into the ground :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 8 2010, 05:11 AM~16547200
> *I'm just thinking a car with juice would bounce around and slide in the snow.. I"m not having any problem
> *


  



> _Originally posted by allan73cadi_@Feb 9 2010, 04:42 AM~16557840
> *thats how you should use them... all the time !
> at hat speed do you drive when on your 7 hour trip??
> *


plenty fast. dj passed me near knoxville one day. i was running about 60. lol


----------



## allan73cadi (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Feb 9 2010, 06:45 PM~16564584
> *THAT MY OLD CADDY...POST SOME MORE PICS ALLAN..HOW U BEEN BRO.
> *


donkey??
damn, finally i get a hold of you! how are you??
its good to see you got an acount so i can stay in touch with you 
your coupe is in good hands, no worries. i'm gonna make her better than when she came out of the factory!
normally, this link should work and you should be able to see most of the pics i took and you can follow the progress. http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l203/allanleenen/

there is this dutch loriderforum where i post all the progress including a lot of stories but they're in dutch... if you want to follow the progress over there, just create an acout over there and thats that. here's the link, the topic is in the "post your progress" part of the forum; http://dutchlowriderforum.nl/

if you figured out the pm function on this forum, send me a pm and i'll get back at you!

nice to hear from you man!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by allan73cadi_@Feb 10 2010, 03:28 PM~16574044
> *donkey??
> damn, finally i get a hold of you! how are you??
> its good to see you got an acount so i can stay in touch with you
> ...


whats up homes. i try to go on thr page i cant go on it y dont u open project cars at layitlow


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

come on ese open a project cars on lay it low..i want to see the caddy up

:thumbsup: 



:wave:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I put thousands of miles on this bitch


----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 10 2010, 09:03 PM~16577159
> *I put thousands of miles on this bitch
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bomba ese, i do the same on my 72 caprice it has 2 pump 8 battery and drive it everyday and any weather conditions, fuck it!!!


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

my daily, 2 pumps 6 batts, 18s with low pro during the winter, 13s for the summer


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice72_@Feb 11 2010, 02:14 AM~16579457
> *Nice bomba ese, i do the same on my 72 caprice it has 2 pump 8 battery and drive it everyday and any weather conditions, fuck it!!!
> *


Fuck yeah, I can't leave it couped up in the garage, it is going to get a couple of switches here pretty soon if everything works out and I will STILL drive that bitch.


----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 11 2010, 10:41 AM~16582034
> *Fuck yeah, I can't leave it couped up in the garage, it is going to get a couple of switches here pretty soon if everything works out and I will STILL drive that bitch.
> *


TTFT For los daily drivers homies!!


----------



## E-Town520 (Dec 19, 2008)

this is my daily now :biggrin: 2 pumps 8 batteries


----------



## allan73cadi (Sep 30, 2009)

there are some nice daily rides around here, keep em commin like that!

by the way, here is the link to my project topic: 1980 coupe build up topic


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 10 2010, 09:03 PM~16577159
> *I put thousands of miles on this bitch
> 
> 
> ...


50 deluxe is my dream car :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

I drive mine to work and back, 60 miles a day total on the highway, with 2 pumps 6 batts ,sittting on triple gold 13x7-72 spoke daytons.....I wouldnt have it any other way.... :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 11 2010, 11:40 PM~16590168
> *this is my daily now  :biggrin:  2 pumps 8 batteries
> 
> 
> ...



damn looks exactly like mine :cheesy:


----------



## lninjo (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## lninjo (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## lninjo (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 10 2010, 09:03 PM~16577159
> *I put thousands of miles on this bitch
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## E-Town520 (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 13 2010, 01:54 PM~16603124
> *damn looks exactly like mine  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Must respect to anyone that actualy has a DAILY dipper. In my eirly rider yrs yes. Now ...hell naw, id say i roll the lowlo 65-70% of the time (during riding season). Not because i beleive in trailor queens. My main reason is,, i just dont wanna burn it out, if everbody sees it every day every shot spot, it gets old. reason two, it increases the chances of it getting hit or stolen... add in rainy/chilly days, some work days, and grocery or reffer runs. thats where i get my percent number


----------



## KhushbuMalik (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KhushbuMalik_@Feb 8 2010, 04:42 AM~16547152
> *48V
> *


Regards,
Khushbu Malik
Dodge Steering


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

This is my daily driver, and im gettin it bagged up within the month :x: I was putting 60 plus miles on it daily thats why i have them big ass spokes on there, but know I work closer and I'll be putting the 13s on...


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 11 2010, 04:03 AM~16577159
> *I put thousands of miles on this bitch
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

WHATS UP ALLAN WITH THE LAC HOMIE UR DOING GOOD WORK ON IT ANY PROGRES


----------



## allan73cadi (Sep 30, 2009)

yeah, i got a lot of work done this week. i can only get the pics on next week cause i can't upload them over here.
i got the entire inside of the car cleaned, degreased and placed the dynamat insulation on the entire inside, this coupe is gonna be silent as hell! now i can start putting everything back in the car and test everything before finally installing it. then i got to fix the axle cause it wasn't fixed... replace the radiator (allready got a new one) and then she's ready for the streets!
then i will just take my time to redo the trunk and overhaul the setup.
do you know if there is anything that needs to be done to it that i am forgetting??
by the way, how do i get to airconditioning to work again?
and what ever happened to the drivers seat electric motor? got a new one to go in there.


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

2 pumps 10batts 11/4 extened arms partical wrap..rain or shine on the road


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

i use to drive mine every day to wrork,but i work at a salt refinery, and salt dust started fucking up my rims


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Feb 19 2010, 07:50 PM~16666311
> *i use to drive mine every day to wrork,but i work at a salt refinery, and salt dust started fucking up my rims
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice. really like that roof, not seen very many of these with a pattern roof


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Feb 20 2010, 05:06 PM~16672345
> *thats nice. really like that roof, not seen very many of these with a pattern roof
> *


thanks.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Feb 19 2010, 06:50 PM~16666311
> *i use to drive mine every day to wrork,but i work at a salt refinery, and salt dust started fucking up my rims
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
damn man, your car's put together nicely...all the right accents without overdoing it or making it so you cant drive daily anymore


----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)

Here is my daily driver.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

i drive one on a different day,.,.i dont want either to get jeoluse

of da other,.sharin is carin :biggrin: 

i got kids so im stickin to my 4 doors,.,.

4 everyone who hatez on 4 doors :uh: i got a cutlass 2, but dats not a daily so it

dont belong in this topic


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Feb 12 2010, 03:16 PM~16593953
> *50 deluxe is my dream car :wow:  :cheesy:
> *


51 Fleetline Delux homie.


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Feb 23 2010, 08:04 AM~16696842
> *:thumbsup:
> damn man, your car's put together nicely...all the right accents without overdoing it or making it so you cant drive daily anymore
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Feb 23 2010, 12:04 AM~16696842
> *:thumbsup:
> damn man, your car's put together nicely...all the right accents without overdoing it or making it so you cant drive daily anymore
> *


thanks bro.l drive it arond town! but not work.grocery store,bank, eaver to pick up my dog from doggy care..lol.


----------



## LowRiderPrincess (Jan 5, 2010)

I drive my 1970 impala mostly all year long.I drive mostly in sun or rain. I dont live near snow so i dont worry about that.


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRiderPrincess_@Feb 25 2010, 07:24 PM~16726588
> *I drive my 1970 impala mostly all year long.I drive mostly in sun or rain. I dont live near snow so i dont worry about that.
> *


PICS. :biggrin:


----------



## lolow64 (Apr 9, 2007)

i had a 85 s10 4 pump 10 battery i drove every day it was above 50 i live in Indiana i can't do the snow it was still ruff on the 100 spokes that salt sucks


----------



## mrjb9475 (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Feb 18 2010, 05:14 PM~16652779
> *:0
> *


if you want to sell those spokes let me know :biggrin:


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

Only because it is my only car


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Feb 18 2010, 02:02 PM~16652681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Trying somthing new here, I just put flowmasters on it and some old skul basket wires, all in the last three days and its getting bagged here soon ... And its my daily..
 PIMPIN DAILY


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## LowRiderPrincess (Jan 5, 2010)

i get them up in a bit when i can find them and also its for sale


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

this is my daily driver 85 monte carlo ss


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Feb 27 2010, 12:40 AM~16739871
> *this is my daily driver 85 monte carlo ss
> 
> 
> ...


NICE, I LOVE THE WAY SS LOOK IN THE FRONT, YOU NEVER SEE ANY OF THEM WITH JUICE


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

this is ma daily car , 1980 el ko , project


----------



## SGREGAL (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

my daily..


----------



## allan73cadi (Sep 30, 2009)

damn, almost everyone drives a newer lincoln as daily... not so many people drive ealy 80's or 70's cars


----------



## E-Town520 (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by allan73cadi_@Mar 4 2010, 03:46 AM~16793090
> *damn, almost everyone drives a newer lincoln as daily... not so many people drive ealy 80's or 70's cars
> *


the '98-up lincolns are bad ass I've been wanting to get one but I've had mostly g-bodies as my daily :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allan73cadi_@Mar 4 2010, 07:46 AM~16793090
> *damn, almost everyone drives a newer lincoln as daily... not so many people drive ealy 80's or 70's cars
> *


not me, although I would roll the fuck out of one. I love those cars, great lines and elegant.


----------



## GAN65TER SS (Dec 23, 2008)

my daily :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

mine


----------



## FattyLak (Feb 15, 2009)

These are all daily drivers from the EPT! :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 12 2010, 03:29 PM~16594467
> *I drive mine to work and back, 60 miles a day total on the highway, with 2 pumps 6 batts ,sittting on triple gold 13x7-72 spoke daytons.....I wouldnt have it any other way.... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


I gotta admit, I never real gave much thought to the roadmasters but that thing looks sexy as hell :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by allan73cadi_@Mar 4 2010, 04:46 AM~16793090
> *damn, almost everyone drives a newer lincoln as daily... not so many people drive ealy 80's or 70's cars
> *


 70'S MAN


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## ERICK_NOBLEZA (Mar 12, 2010)

this was my daily. i just sold it 





















































11 batteries 2 back black magic pumps 1 black magic piston. BUILD NOT BOUGHT!!! NOBLEZA CAR CLUB EL PASO TEXAS


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ERICK_NOBLEZA_@Mar 14 2010, 12:27 PM~16887178
> *this was my daily. i just sold it
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SANCHEZ_@Feb 25 2010, 10:42 PM~16727529
> *Only because it is my only car
> 
> 
> ...


  dam to nice to be driven every day


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 3 2010, 06:49 PM~16786863
> *my daily..
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: luv dem lincolns black on black


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

my daily (not to mention only ride right now) uncut and don't have any plans to, way to many miles on this beast (just rolled over 242,000) but I plan on picking something up next year. I got a set of 195/60 vogues going on it for the summer and the rims are getting resprayed. Oh by the way, I deliver pizzas in this bitch 5 days a week, 75-100 miles a day :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

THESE ARE TWO OF MY DAILY DRIVERS I JUS PIC WHICH EVER ONE I FEEL LIKE DRIVING IM FRM RARECLASS CC IN THE IE


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

how're montes and tc's on gas?
i just started delivering pizzas and need to pick up a work car/daily and if the mpg's decent i might as well get a car that i like


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

WELL MY MONTE IS ALLRITE ON GAS COMPARED TO MY SUBERBUN I PUT LIKE 40 DOLLARS A WEEK IN IT AND IM GOOD


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

HERE IS THE HOMIES DAILY DRIVER FRM RARECLASS CC


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Mar 14 2010, 11:52 PM~16893230
> *WELL MY MONTE IS ALLRITE ON GAS COMPARED TO MY SUBERBUN I PUT LIKE 40 DOLLARS A WEEK IN IT AND IM GOOD
> *



how many miles you drive a week? i drive about 300-350 a week at work


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

I DRIVE ABOUT 320 MILES A WEEK FRM CORONA TO ORANGE COUNTY 
:thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Mine is a bad example as it is high mileage and dogged out but I average 17mpg overall, mind you it needs a complete tuneup. This car has been through 3 years and nearly 90,000 miles of newspaper delivery too and burns some oil, but all in all I guess I shouldn't complain it still runs


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

thanks for the info everybody


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

this is my new daily driver


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Mar 15 2010, 02:20 AM~16893115
> *THESE ARE TWO OF MY DAILY DRIVERS I JUS PIC WHICH EVER ONE I FEEL LIKE DRIVING IM FRM RARECLASS CC IN THE IE
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

THIS IS MY DAILY DRIVER


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Feb 27 2010, 11:39 AM~16742372
> *NICE, I LOVE THE WAY SS LOOK IN THE FRONT, YOU NEVER SEE ANY OF THEM WITH JUICE
> *


this cars are from my homie vktor , the monte is only for daylydriving , and the silverado is for towing to the shows this full show impala 










or this radical hopper bu wgn


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by allan73cadi_@Mar 4 2010, 05:46 AM~16793090
> *damn, almost everyone drives a newer lincoln as daily... not so many people drive ealy 80's or 70's cars
> *


Perfect car to have right now. Fuel injected, leather, climate control, and plentiful. You can get one for cheap.


----------



## ERICK_NOBLEZA (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Mar 14 2010, 04:17 PM~16888452
> *:wow:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## ERICK_NOBLEZA (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 15 2010, 02:43 AM~16893426
> *this is my new daily driver
> 
> 
> ...


 THATS WHAT IMA DO TO MY 81 REGAL DAMN ITS NICE HOMIE WHAT RAG TOPP U GOT ? ELDO OR RIVI???


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

i do :biggrin: 

i will post pics for proof later :0


----------



## wizdumized (Apr 25, 2009)

My one and only for now. not lifted yet but planning on it


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

heres a video driving home


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

on the way to work


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 19 2010, 08:40 AM~16936680
> *on the way to work
> 
> 
> ...


escondido?


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ERICK_NOBLEZA_@Mar 18 2010, 03:15 PM~16929704
> *THATS WHAT IMA DO TO MY 81 REGAL DAMN ITS NICE HOMIE WHAT RAG TOPP U GOT ? ELDO OR RIVI???
> *


thats a factory conversion bro,the real shit :thumbsup: btw lebaron works the best unless you can find a rivi,but that probably wont happen there super rare


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Mar 19 2010, 09:30 AM~16937139
> *escondido?
> *



spring valley


----------



## ERICK_NOBLEZA (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Mar 19 2010, 10:33 AM~16937169
> *thats a factory conversion bro,the real shit :thumbsup: btw lebaron works the best unless you can find a rivi,but that probably wont happen there super rare
> *


 yea their not that easy to find 1. but what do i gotta do to that lebaron topp so i can make it fit . i been lookin into it their a lil skinnyer


----------



## sgv74chevy (Feb 18, 2010)

I drive 27 miles in mine sgv to chino hills everyday 89 chevy s10 2 pump 6 battery setup ill be puting in a 350 soon then ill prob only drive it to work once in a while


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 19 2010, 12:40 PM~16936680
> *on the way to work
> 
> 
> ...



SICK TOWNCAR MAN!
what size cylinders you have in the rear?? Hows the drive locked up in the rear on the highway?


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

20s in the back but its chained down at about 16.
i usually drive laid in the back


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 24 2010, 12:14 AM~16389864
> *Here's my daily. I drive it in all weather.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bounce13_@Jan 25 2010, 10:03 PM~16409279
> *for the last 20 years or so i have had a few diffrent lows but never went more then 2 months with out one and i drive mine EVERY DAY RAIN OR SHINE! my current is an 83 lesabre-- 3 pump 8 bat, 8s front 18s "fat" rear--upper and lower ajustables with slip in the driveshaft and reinforced with 13s and 155-80-13 tires. people ask me "dont it ride bad or bounce alot" or "dont you damage or break stuff by driving it so much" and i tell them a REAL lowrider isnt worried about that and if you are "worried" about all that stuff dont get a lowrider buy an uncut car and stfu :biggrin:
> *


si'mon


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Mar 15 2010, 03:20 AM~16893115
> *THESE ARE TWO OF MY DAILY DRIVERS I JUS PIC WHICH EVER ONE I FEEL LIKE DRIVING IM FRM RARECLASS CC IN THE IE
> 
> 
> ...


whered u get the custom lights in the monte


----------



## 83monte509 (Apr 25, 2009)

Mine.Drive it about 300-350 miles a week.Weather sucks over here too


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83monte509_@Apr 15 2010, 01:03 AM~17197946
> *Mine.Drive it about 300-350 miles a week.Weather sucks over here too
> 
> 
> ...


is the monte juiced? :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

my daily when im in cali :biggrin:


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

this is my daily


----------



## ERICK_NOBLEZA (Mar 12, 2010)

from what i know isnt lowridin drivin your lowrider all day evryday from the corner store to wherever evry day. ha thats what i consider a true rider rain or shine


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 22 2010, 03:54 AM~16373145
> *this is my daily.
> 
> 
> ...


i love this pic!home made spray booth n no shoes!


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 15 2010, 03:19 AM~16893111
> *my daily (not to mention only ride right now) uncut and don't have any plans to, way to many miles on this beast (just rolled over 242,000) but I plan on picking something up next year. I got a set of 195/60 vogues going on it for the summer and the rims are getting resprayed. Oh by the way, I deliver pizzas in this bitch 5 days a week, 75-100 miles a day :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lmao delivering pizzas n a low! :roflmao:


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Apr 17 2010, 03:00 AM~17218768
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'><span style=\'color:red\'>yalls roads look just like ours soooooooo :thumbsup: ta u *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 19 2010, 12:37 PM~16936656
> *heres a video driving home
> 
> 
> ...


damn!!!!!!!!!! that bitch bad as fuck


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Apr 17 2010, 02:55 AM~17218733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: looking good homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

here's my ride....2 pumpsetup


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> :biggrin: looking good homie
> [/quote yours lookin good too homie put some extended a-arms on that bitch :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ERICK_NOBLEZA_@Mar 18 2010, 05:15 PM~16929704
> *THATS WHAT IMA DO TO MY 81 REGAL DAMN ITS NICE HOMIE WHAT RAG TOPP U GOT ? ELDO OR RIVI???
> *


Mine is a coach built factory conversion it even says vert on the title


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Apr 17 2010, 12:05 PM~17221490
> *na homie the town i live in is all about nice roads. they spend more money on the roads then they do on anything else. most of the town has that new pitch black that when you drive you hear no sound and you glid when you drive. all because we have a big ass car show and cruise. we got cross walks that at night you just walk to the cross walk and its motion sensored and the street starts flashing lights to let you know someone is walking across. even our do/do not cross signals at the lights gives you a timer on how long you have to cross the street. i just live in the ghetto where they dont care </span>*


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Apr 19 2010, 02:22 AM~17233905
> *na homie the town i live in is all about nice roads. they spend more money on the roads then they do on anything else. most of the town has that new pitch black  that when you drive you hear no sound and you glid when you drive. all because we have a big ass car show and cruise. we got cross walks that at night you just walk to the cross walk and its motion sensored and the street starts flashing lights to let you know someone is walking across. even our do/do not cross signals at the lights gives you a timer on how long you have to cross the street. i just live in the ghetto where they dont care </span>
> *






<span style=\'color:red\'>i just live in the ghetto where they dont care. our streets dont light up n stuff but we do have the cross walk timers.. our roads look like shit.. the put alot of money into em but the snow kinda beats that shit down every couple years..we need to see what washington or alaska uses on their roads... ourroads is no good 4 any car culture.. its hotrod-donk heavy down here... all our cruises are in the burbs cept the one in southwest D (mexican town).


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

this was my daily but i sold it last week










now it time for a new daily here it is for now will go paint crazy soon like the one before and better ,,still be my daily


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

daily???:scrutinize: well, props for that monte anyway! :thumbsup:


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Apr 22 2010, 06:10 PM~17273051
> *this was my daily but i sold it last week
> 
> 
> ...


i never seen a rolerz only ride that didnt look great.. even the dailys look super tight. </span>   <span style=\'color:red\'>gotta see what that elco is gonna look like...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 15 2010, 02:43 AM~16893426
> *this is my new daily driver
> 
> 
> ...


more pics!!!


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ERICK_NOBLEZA_@Apr 17 2010, 06:20 AM~17219333
> *from what i know isnt lowridin drivin your lowrider all day evryday from the corner store to wherever evry day. ha thats what i consider a true rider rain or shine
> *


puts me in perspective on which way ta go on my 2 door  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> > :biggrin: looking good homie
> > [/quote yours lookin good too homie put some extended a-arms on that bitch :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

HERE'S MY 2LITTLE RUG RATS IN FRONT OF MY DAILY DRIVER.  TEXAS RASIED,TEXAS MADE..............WE DONT CRUZ COWS OR HOURSES DOWN HERE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  LOL. ROLLING 2 THE CAR SHOWS THE SAME WAY I ROLL 2 THE STORE.


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aphustle+Feb 23 2010, 11:18 PM~16706298-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either 1


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 15 2010, 02:19 AM~16893111
> *my daily (not to mention only ride right now) uncut and don't have any plans to, way to many miles on this beast (just rolled over 242,000) but I plan on picking something up next year. I got a set of 195/60 vogues going on it for the summer and the rims are getting resprayed. Oh by the way, I deliver pizzas in this bitch 5 days a week, 75-100 miles a day :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I use to deliver in mine too. People used to call in on me all the time. They thought since the wheels bow in that they were going to come off and dodging pot holes pissed off people working downtown :biggrin:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DaDdY TrU3 LoV3_@Apr 27 2010, 09:25 PM~17323400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Low and slow


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

my daily


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Apr 16 2010, 11:00 PM~17218768
> *this is my daily
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: You must be gettin' low.......the muffler broke off


I speak from experience! :biggrin:


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)

HERE GOES MINE DAILY DRIVEN


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@May 2 2010, 06:24 PM~17368263
> * HERE GOES MINE DAILY DRIVEN
> 
> 
> ...


nice rag , post some pics of the engine  :cheesy:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@May 2 2010, 07:24 PM~17368263
> * HERE GOES MINE DAILY DRIVEN
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride!!!


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ+May 2 2010, 09:24 PM~17368263-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good to see classics that are daily driven   :thumbsup:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 17 2010, 01:03 PM~17221711
> *here's my ride....2 pumpsetup
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, I really like that color.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@May 2 2010, 07:24 PM~17368263
> * HERE GOES MINE DAILY DRIVEN
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Apr 17 2010, 08:17 AM~17220115
> *i love this pic!home made spray booth n no shoes!
> *


yeah thanks brah, i learned after that. bottoms of my feet was hella black. :biggrin:


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

my lincoln and my brothers lac driven daily


----------



## bobis x3 (May 8, 2009)

when im not n my big rig on da road, i drve it evrydy.suks whn it rains cuz i dnt hve wipers.....


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bobis x3_@May 10 2010, 03:32 PM~17445474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

My daily. Identity C.C. Phoenix


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bobis x3_@May 10 2010, 03:32 PM~17445474
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats clean bro. what year is it?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 10 2010, 10:13 PM~17447802
> *My daily. Identity C.C. Phoenix
> 
> 
> ...


one day I am going to have a Blazer just like that slapping the bumper.


----------



## bobis x3 (May 8, 2009)

96'homie


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

My Daily, 2 pump 4 dump 6 batteries


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

[/quote]

looks great :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: silver leaf is so nice




> My daily. Identity C.C. Phoenix


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 20 2010, 11:12 AM~16351299
> *my daily...on 48V :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you got a clean ass cutty on your hands !


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 10 2010, 07:13 PM~17447802
> *My daily. Identity C.C. Phoenix
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Jun 24 2010, 11:19 PM~17881992
> *you got a clean ass cutty on your hands !
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

MAN IGO OUT ON SUNDAY BREAK ****** OFF AND THEN TIP IT 2 WORK ON MONDAY...PIC UP MY 1, 4, 6 YAER OLD FROM DAY CARE MY 15 YEAR OLD FROM HI SCHOOL WIT A COLD LOCK UP 1HALF INCH TUCK PISTON 2 THA NOSE..PIN STRIP METALIC LEAFING ALL THAT BIG FISH VOL 38 45 GOLD 2DR BOX CHEV......


----------



## music4thaday (Jun 25, 2010)

<object style="height: 344px; width: 425px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rJkG4s6poOY"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rJkG4s6poOY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></object>


----------



## music4thaday (Jun 25, 2010)

debug%5Fdate=Fri%20Jun%2025%2013%3A14%3A00%20GMT%2D0400%202010&smoothing=1&w=472&pd=0&autoplay=0&plid=AASJ3bE64dHYI9tA&ps=as3&vid=CyOd6n3FQWPJYUv%5FqoF%2D%2D0uVpNBRXMXpR&fmt=34&debug%5FvideoId=rJkG4s6poOY&screenw=1280&debug%5FsourceData=B4A7DA101MM1277485162230847&sd=B4A7DA101MM1277485162230847&sdetail=f%253Achannel%5Fsubsequent%252C&el=profilepage&hl=en%5FUS&debug%5FflashVersion=WIN%2010%2C0%2C45%2C2&cfps=10%2E013351134846461&nsipbps=37161%2E66519143633&nsiabbl=73904&nsidf=10306&debug%5FplaybackQuality=medium&nsiabl=4%2E829&eurl=http%253A%252F%252Fwww%2Eyoutube%2Ecom%252Fuser%252Fadstahr%2523p%252Fa%252Fu%252F1%252FrJkG4s6poOY&screenh=768&fs=0&vh=480&playerw=640&nsivbl=5%2E139&playerh=385&h=354&scoville=1&nsivbbl=164405&feature=channel%5Fsubsequent&uga=m39&fexp=907112%2C900037&sourceid=y&vw=640&md=1


----------



## music4thaday (Jun 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/adstahr#p/a/u/1/rJkG4s6poOY


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

heres my daily


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by music4thaday_@Jun 25 2010, 12:13 PM~17885147
> *<object style="height: 344px; width: 425px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rJkG4s6poOY"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rJkG4s6poOY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></object>
> *


There ya go :biggrin:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

here's my daily


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 20 2010, 01:12 PM~16351299
> *my daily...on 48V :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 much respect bro this car is amazing :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

my daily


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

must be nice :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

My daily ryder.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

my daily


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jun 30 2010, 01:24 PM~17927907
> *:0  :0  much respect bro this car is amazing  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 19 2010, 09:37 AM~16936656
> *heres a video driving home
> 
> 
> ...


you past by my pad :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Jul 1 2010, 09:42 AM~17934840
> *My daily ryder.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice linc homie


----------



## 1Low88 (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Jan 25 2010, 12:44 AM~16401240
> *here is my daily driver in rain or snow  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


This thing is siiick. i drive an 84 as my dailey, well still building it but its not bad soo far man.. looks good homie!!


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin (Sep 8, 2005)

Here's mine. BMH equipped, on 13s.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Jul 6 2010, 03:40 AM~17971117
> *you past by my pad :0  :cheesy:
> *



you should have waved hello :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 6 2010, 02:10 PM~17974514
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>LINK TO TOPIC*
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=522174&st=180
> [/b]


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Mar 14 2010, 11:20 PM~16893115
> *THESE ARE TWO OF MY DAILY DRIVERS I JUS PIC WHICH EVER ONE I FEEL LIKE DRIVING IM FRM RARECLASS CC IN THE IE
> 
> 
> ...


that would be a easy choice to make for me each day :biggrin: nice 58 (the monte clean too though)


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jul 6 2010, 10:35 PM~17979703
> *that would be a easy choice to make for me each day  :biggrin:  nice 58 (the monte clean too though)
> *


THANKS HOMIE YEAH I MOSTLY DRIVE THE 58 BRAKES MORE NECKS HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Jul 1 2010, 07:42 AM~17934840
> *My daily ryder.
> 
> 
> ...


damn very nice car !! how many flake oz are in this lo-low ???


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

MY DAILY.


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Jul 6 2010, 06:41 AM~17971119-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man,we used 3 jars of hok flake.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

got into an accident with my towncar but got another...You build one, you loose one...have to start all over..


















My old and My new one


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

the 69 is my daily


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

even in the rain!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

EL MATON WHERE U FROM?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## travieso213 (Jul 18, 2010)

i plan to daily drive my monte when it done


----------



## travieso213 (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Feb 11 2010, 11:40 PM~16590168
> *this is my daily now  :biggrin:  2 pumps 8 batteries
> 
> 
> ...



nice ride bro what size cylinders you got


----------



## E-Town520 (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso213_@Jul 25 2010, 09:19 AM~18135858
> *nice ride bro what size cylinders you got
> *


thanks it had 16's


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

my daily from work to work to girlfriends house to the sto from the birthday partys to the funerals i live in Pennsylvania and we get fuck up winters chrome undies in the rani and im spinnin these 13s till i see snow flakes


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Jul 25 2010, 10:33 AM~18135938
> *thanks it had 16's
> *



thinking about upgrading this winter to 16s too  god damn hattin as copy catters :biggrin:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 25 2010, 12:39 PM~18135976
> *my daily from work to work to girlfriends house to the sto from the birthday partys to the funerals i live in Pennsylvania and we get fuck up winters chrome undies in the rani and im spinnin these 13s till i see snow flakes
> 
> 
> ...


Must feel good to park it in whatever position you want while you go inside a store or restaurant for awhile. It probably make ppl outside be like "wtf hows that possible?" when they see the car outside lol


----------



## E-Town520 (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 25 2010, 09:42 AM~18136000
> *thinking about upgrading this winter to 16s too    god damn hattin as copy catters  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: ok that's enough time to give the car back :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jul 24 2010, 11:01 AM~18129179
> *got into an accident with my towncar but got another...You build one, you loose one...have to start all over..
> 
> 
> ...


brings a tear to my eyes


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

this was my old daily


----------



## Caddi_Trucker (Aug 11, 2010)

Both serve as a daily when the other is being worked on


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

this my daily driver


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

My daily rain or shine! :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

im not gonna lie... now it looks like shit.... drivin here in tijuana MX.. is hell..


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

TEMPER909IE said:


> My daily rain or shine! :biggrin:


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

My daily. 78 El Camino


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:thumbsup:


allan73cadi said:


> word, weight helps in the snow. i just figure that driving on lowrider wheels in snow or rain gives you verry poor grip, so you just gotta drive verry carefully...
> you can drive anything you want in any condition you want, you just gotta be dedicated and accept any disadvantages


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

My daily


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

My daily (sorry for the thumbnail, can't figure out how to re-size. click for a bigger pic)


----------



## crimepays84 (Dec 5, 2010)

TEMPER909IE said:


> My daily rain or shine! :biggrin:


badass cutlass! :thumbsup:
I couldn't drive my regal everyday, i'd go threw batterys like water!


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

my daily for now ..81 regal vert...


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

my daily for now ..81 regal vert...


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Not a daily but at least 4 times a week and weather doesnt affect me from driving her


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


> Not a daily but at least 4 times a week and weather doesnt affect me from driving her


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Here's my daily. I'll be retiring her here pretty soon.


----------



## sgtwolfhound (Jul 27, 2007)

THATS CLEAN BROTHER


----------



## Lowrider760 (Nov 4, 2011)

MINT'Z said:


> watch out this was only 1 pump on 12 volts and look what happened



:nosad:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

runninlow said:


> Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i drive mine sun or rain or snow blizzard, dont matter to me! i dont have chrome anything so it aint a thang for me  sadly though i havent driven it in a month or so cus i have 2 dead batteries in my bank, and my street charger stopped working, and i have to put a new intake manifold valley pan on and i am not really in the mood to fix it, cus im about to rip out the whole interior anyway so i can cut relief in the floors for my driveshaft... plus i dont have to go to emissions any more so id like to redo the exhaust before i drive it again... hopefully this little winter break will let me be able to drive it for more years to come...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

Lowrider760 said:


> :nosad:


i was there for that, trust me it had a lot more than 12v running in it lol.


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

Drive my olds everday rain or shine its a great feeling.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

DeltaDevil88 said:


> Drive my olds everday rain or shine its a great feeling.


:thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

Rain or sun , snow, I don't care driver it 24/7


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

drivebye said:


> Rain or sun , snow, I don't care driver it 24/7


22's or 24's?


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

those are 24s


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

I used to drive daily til one lac broke.. THen the other broke bout a few weeks later. Drove my equinox bout two months, sold the coupe, now I'm back in a lac! Bout to drop it off for more work though so right back in the truck I go for I say bout another month or so.:facepalm: Tryna get there before carshow season is in full effect and its super hot outside.


----------



## kreeperz (Dec 20, 2002)

CE 707 said:


> this was my old daily


THAT MF BAD RIGHT THERE!!!


----------



## kreeperz (Dec 20, 2002)

good thread!!!


----------



## kreeperz (Dec 20, 2002)

i used my 78 for a daily rain or shine for 2yrs....4 doors for the shortys













I live in Wisconsin, winters are harsh as fuk wit the salt n shit so i keep her in the garage


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

kreeperz said:


> View attachment 582911
> i used my 78 for a daily rain or shine for 2yrs....4 doors for the shortys
> View attachment 582912
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

just 48 volts, strong engine, good sounds, almost daily, Z from Hawaii


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Fuck thats nice! Late 70s Lincs lay like no others :thumbsup:


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks bro, just trying !!


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Mine. Still under construction, but already fun. B4 you flame it, its a domestic Ford, theyre cheap and plentiful, rwd and factory 4 link with coils all round....


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Mine. Still under construction, but already fun. B4 you flame it, its a domestic Ford, theyre cheap and plentiful, rwd and factory 4 link with coils all round....


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

Good job keep it going you'll get there, I like the variety of different cars in the lowrider seen, back in the late seventies you had all makes and models !! Z from hawaii


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> this was my old daily


ahh shit


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

caprice on dz said:


> brings a tear to my eyes


stay strong brotha


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

Here is my daily, it is driven everyday unless it snows:


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

1997 lincoln town car cartier 13x7s 2pumps 4batterys rack built for 8.....1" o 2" extended :naughty: drive it all day everyday


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

My daily 85 caprice and its for sale to $3, 500 (760) 899-4144


----------

